# Filter/Dripper machines & cafatieres



## Peelie72 (Jan 10, 2011)

Not so much on these.

Any particular brands that stand out fro quality-in-cup, build & reliability?

And cafatieres, Bodum seem to have the market locked down these days. Who else produces good'uns?

Thank you.


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

After years of store bought filter machines that fail to deliver, I finally purchased a Technivorm which consistently produces exceptional filter coffee. No bells or whistles as such, but a well-built machine that has a copper boiler to ensure that the water is heated to the optimum temperature and comes with a 5 Year guarantee. Since then, it has largely replaced my Hario and Chemex filters as it offers the user a fair amount of control over how the coffee is brewed. As for the cafatiere, while a bit of an investment in terms of the cost, you will find an ESPRO difficult to beat.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Peelie72, what have you got against Bodum? ;-)

A quick flick through Amazon and you'll find plenty of alternatives from Le Cafetiere & Le Xpress, plus no name brands from big supermarkets. Some of the specialty shops/roasters may have products from Hario etc.

I don't know whether I am imagining it, but I seem to get a more even brew from low, wide cafetieres...a bigger difference top to bottom in tall, thin cafetieres. My favourite is my Bodum Columbia (500ml), I tend to just use the big Espro as a 'keep-warm' carafe, or brewing with a Kalita Wave, because it's more of a palaver to clean.

Edit: You can also use the Aeropress as a cafetiere style brewer, inverted, for single mug brewing. The filter makes for a cleaner cup. In fact if it came down to it, I'd buy another Aeropress rather than another one mug cafetiere. For big brews, a cafetiere is hard to beat for manual brews.

If you have a grinder that can do a coarse, consistent grind, the Sowden Oscar Softbrew is also in interesting option...but not if you are in a hurry, can take 2-3 times longer than a cafetiere to brew & usually needs a degree of stirring to chivvy it along.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I've lost count of how many cafetieres I've broken through clumsiness. If you're the same it's probably worth forking out for a metal one. As for the glass ones, I've tried Le Cafetiere, Bodum, and cheapo supermarket ones - I reckon they're all much of a muchness.

+ 1 for getting an Aeropress if you're after making one cup at a time, it's my favourite single cup brewer.


----------



## Peelie72 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the head's up guys.

Bodum overcharge for their products. Just my opinion.

I have a Rancilio Rocky, Step grinders are ideal for anyone wanting to jump between different brewing methods.

I've just got my hands on a Behmor roaster. My coffee has entered a whole new world. What a wonderful little machine. And looks so much more attractive in the flesh.

I'll look into Technivorm thanks.

Check out these cafatieres -

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Grunwerg-Double-wall-Straight-Sided-Cafetiere/dp/B005UZSN40/ref=sr_1_1?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1363325812&sr=1-1

Very nice & double walled. Maybe my next purchase...................


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Seattle coffee Gear (http://www.seattlecoffeegear.com) have a numers of video reviews on the Technivorm. The most recent was last weekend, but they go back some 3 years. You will find them under the 'Learn' section of their site.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Just to add a note of caution on the cheaper cafetieres, I tend to find the supermarket own ones aren't as tight a fit with the press filter so you get more sediment in the cup. Not a huge difference but I do think it is noticeable, of course you may prefer this. I find Le Cafetiere to be excellent.


----------

